# Hepatitis B



## fighter (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi Friends,

Anybody has got any idea regarding what process DIAC is going to follow for Hepatitis B carrier.Will he/she be granted visa if the person is absolutely healthy.

Thanks...


----------



## fighter (Nov 26, 2012)

Any suggestions?


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

What happened with your case of hepatitis b looks like you we're granted visa


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi fighter, it seems like you have been granted a visa. Would you please share your experience? I am also a Hep B carrier and it is really freaking me out even though I have not yet received ITA.

I have just sent a private message to you as well. Please share your experience in this regard.


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

Guys, is there anybody who has been visa granted while being Hepatitis B infected? Or has anybody the stories of other persons who have been visa granted despite having Hepatitis B?

The thing is that last year I was diagnosed Hepatitis B. Since that time I came through liver fibroscan and tons of analysis which revealed that my liver hasn't increased in size and is functioning normally without any damage. At the moment viral load is negative but I still nervous about DIBP decision regarding my visa application. 

I would be genuinely grateful if some will share Hepatitis B experience.


----------



## rocknrockynu (Aug 11, 2014)

am also looking for replays any one here??????????


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

rocknrockynu,

What's your story?


----------



## EireToOz (Aug 13, 2014)

Not sure. But hep b does exist in Australia. It's one of the inoculations recommended to me before leaving home.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

:flame:


tomato_juice said:


> Guys, is there anybody who has been visa granted while being Hepatitis B infected? Or has anybody the stories of other persons who have been visa granted despite having Hepatitis B?
> 
> The thing is that last year I was diagnosed Hepatitis B. Since that time I came through liver fibroscan and tons of analysis which revealed that my liver hasn't increased in size and is functioning normally without any damage. At the moment viral load is negative but I still nervous about DIBP decision regarding my visa application.
> 
> I would be genuinely grateful if some will share Hepatitis B experience.


I am in the same boat Nd already submitted the meds but not sure what is going on with it. Sent email to MOC but nothing came back. In your case, you have CO, you can ask him/ her , he would update on your medical status. When did you do the meds?

Also, I talked to killerbee and fighter, both have got the grant without any problem, yes, their medicals got referred and took a month or so to get it cleared.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Problem with Hep B compared to C is that it is way more infective and contagious. Can even spread via microcuts where you do not even see any blood. 

Hep B can easily be passed by sex as well. Another concern.

Hep C is more dangerous and destructive to the liver, but less infective and contagious. It takes a whole lot of blood (transfusion for instance) to get someone infected with it.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hepatitis B does exist in Australia (actually it exists everywhere) but vaccinations are quite common now which has resulted in a relatively low prevalence. When I was in school we had to be vaccinated for it.

As for the medicals, you will need to declare your condition to the panel physician and you will need to do some tests (liver profile). Assuming the tests show that you're fine, you will probably pass the meds and be granted your visa but you may have to sign a health undertaking that you will be examined by a physician on your arrival in Australia.


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

austrailadream said:


> :flame:
> 
> I am in the same boat Nd already submitted the meds but not sure what is going on with it. Sent email to MOC but nothing came back. In your case, you have CO, you can ask him/ her , he would update on your medical status. When did you do the meds?
> 
> Also, I talked to killerbee and fighter, both have got the grant without any problem, yes, their medicals got referred and took a month or so to get it cleared.


I went through medical check on 19th June and results were uploaded 4 days after that. Since that moment 8 weeks have already past but still no decision from DIBP. As far as I know it usually takes up to three months for DIBP med department to process cases with health related issues.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

tomato_juice said:


> I went through medical check on 19th June and results were uploaded 4 days after that. Since that moment 8 weeks have already past but still no decision from DIBP. As far as I know it usually takes up to three months for DIBP med department to process cases with health related issues.


Tomato, what I meant was the decision on your medical. Did your CO say that your medical had been already cleared? He is in the best position to tell you the medical status. Since it has been more than a month since your medical submission, I think it should have been already cleared if no major issue in there with the medical outcome.


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

austrailadream said:


> Tomato, what I meant was the decision on your medical. Did your CO say that your medical had been already cleared? He is in the best position to tell you the medical status. Since it has been more than a month since your medical submission, I think it should have been already cleared if no major issue in there with the medical outcome.


AUdream, the thing is that it is the agent who deals with my case hence I do not contact with CO directly. For this reason I can't tell you anything which would shed the light on my medical case. The only thing I know is that all internal organs such as liver, spleen, pancreas and etc are functioning normally without any deviation in functioning and size. Besides that my viral load at the moment is negative. 

Anyway I'll let all know as soon as the decision will come.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

tomato_juice said:


> AUdream, the thing is that it is the agent who deals with my case hence I do not contact with CO directly. For this reason I can't tell you anything which would shed the light on my medical case. The only thing I know is that all internal organs such as liver, spleen, pancreas and etc are functioning normally without any deviation in functioning and size. Besides that my viral load at the moment is negative.
> 
> Anyway I'll let all know as soon as the decision will come.


Well, you can ask your agent to get an update from CO on your medical status. That is what they are paid for.


----------



## Daniel14 (Dec 18, 2014)

austrailadream said:


> :flame:
> 
> I am in the same boat Nd already submitted the meds but not sure what is going on with it. Sent email to MOC but nothing came back. In your case, you have CO, you can ask him/ her , he would update on your medical status. When did you do the meds?
> 
> Also, I talked to killerbee and fighter, both have got the grant without any problem, yes, their medicals got referred and took a month or so to get it cleared.


Hi there,

I've got the same problem with Hep B. I applied 176 a long time ago and was refused. But now I am thinking of reapplying.

If somebody got succeeded, please let me know especially some lab results
1. HBeAg ( positivie or negative)
2. DNA level
3. HBsAg ( in numbers)
4. ALT/ AST
5. Current Medicine undertaking ( lamivudine or entacavir or tenofovir)

To me, these are the indicators Immi is judging upon. Those results are then converted into $$ to whether you Government expenses over 5 years time is more than the Significant Cost Threshold.

So, Medical Officers(MO) from Immi department and Migration Agent will know more about that. So If you have any info on MO please let me know.

Things have changed since that time(2009).
1. Significant Cost - it was 21000$ in 2009 and increased up to 40,000$ for 5 years. That means if your treatment costs are less than the threshold, you might get through it.


So Guys, please share with me.

Best Of Luck

Daniel


----------



## Daniel14 (Dec 18, 2014)

fighter said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Anybody has got any idea regarding what process DIAC is going to follow for Hepatitis B carrier.Will he/she be granted visa if the person is absolutely healthy.
> 
> Thanks...


Hi Fighter,

I just saw your thread and congratulations to your success. I am having the same problem and I am still hoping for an opportunity to get 189. I applied 176 visa a long time ago and thinking reapplying if I still have chances. Could you please let me know of your medical conditions s/lab results since Immigration Department will consider based on the lab results.

1. HBeAg ( positive or negative)
2. DNA level
3. HbsAg
4. Current Treatment
5. other tests ( liver function)


Thank you in advance

Daniel


----------

